# Allianz Gilde sucht Gleichgesinnte!



## Lunamii (28. März 2013)

Sei gegrüßt!

Suchst du eine nette, hilfsbereite Gilde bei der "Spaß haben" immer an erster Stelle steht?
Hast du interesse an:
Raids, gemeinsamen Lvln, Dungeongängen, alten Schlachtzügen, Weltbossen einen auf die Mütze zu geben und / oder allerlei weiteren Aktivitäten?

Du bist freundlich, engagiert, immer für einen Spaß zu haben und suchst Gleichgesinnte?
Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!

Wir, ein kleiner Haufen aus Spaß suchenden WoW-Spielern der Allianz Gilde "Reloaded" vom Realm "Todeswache" haben keine Lust auf Langeweile und es ist jeder Willkommen dem es genauso geht.
Der eine oder andere findet sich meißt zu den Abendstunden im Ts ein um über das Game, Gott und die Welt und sonstiges zu quatschen.
Uns liegt viel an der Person hinter dem Char und helfen wo es nur geht.
Zum größten Teil sprechen wir uns mit RL-Namen an.

Aktuell bemühen wir uns 1x die Woche (Samstag Abend)einen 10er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen. Hierbei variert dieser zwischen Mogu/HdA/TdF (für unsere frisch 90er) & den aktuellen TdD für fortgeschrittene Spieler  Wenn nötig haben wir auch kein Problem damit, mit "Random-Spielern" aufzufüllen.
Jeder der Interesse hat kann sich gerne anmelden.
In Planung ist auch ein zweiter Tag, wo uns aber noch die Interessenten für fehlen. Das würden wir gerne ändern!
Also, vielleicht hast du ja Lust uns auf diesen Weg zu begleiten!?
Tanks, Heiler und Melees sind zur Zeit Mangelware!!!
Trotzdem ist natürlich jede Spezialisierung willkommen 

WICHTIG ist zu betonen:
Wir sind KEINE Raidgilde!!!
Hauptsache Spaß, alles kann aber nichts muss .. ist das Motto 

Wir haben dein Interesse geweckt?
Gerne stehen wir Rede und Antwort. 

Melde dich inGame bei 
Excisio (Battle-Tag: Excisio#2659) oder
Leluna  (Battle-Tag: Leluna#2546)
oder direkt hier.

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


Liebe Grüße

eure schattenhafte Priesterin ***Leluna***


----------



## Lunamii (4. April 2013)

.push ;p


----------



## Lunamii (16. April 2013)

wir freuen uns immer noch über eure meldungen


----------



## TDG (23. April 2013)

/push


----------



## TDG (29. April 2013)

push


----------



## TDG (6. Mai 2013)

push


----------



## Lunamii (15. Mai 2013)

uuuund .. push


----------



## TDG (20. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Lunamii (27. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Lunamii (4. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Lunamii (11. Juni 2013)

Suchen jetzt auch verstärkt für einen Raidaufbau  Also keine Scheu


----------



## Lunamii (17. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Lunamii (25. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Lunamii (2. Juli 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Lunamii (9. Juli 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Lunamii (15. Juli 2013)

/p


----------



## Lunamii (1. August 2013)

/p


----------

